

Ask HN: How do you read code? - nsomaru

My main tools are vim and the command-line (OS X/Ubuntu), but I'm still relatively inexperienced.<p>Languages include Python, Ruby, Django Templates, HAML and HTML
======
petercooper
If you mean in the 'code reading' sense, I often just use GitHub directly.
Reduces the friction down to almost zero.

~~~
nsomaru
so you sync all of your own code with a GitHub repo?

~~~
petercooper
That's what I couldn't quite infer from your question, whether you meant "code
reading" or just the reading of code. I was referring to "code reading", a la
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Reading> or often called code "safaris."
It's where you read other people's code to learn things. If that's not what
you meant, sorry :-)

~~~
nsomaru
I meant any code -- one's own, or others.

I'll try GitHub out for reading others' code, thanks for your reply

